# 1" foam brushes--20 for $1, paint, etc



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool, I'll be near Michael's later. Thanks.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

PLEASE let this be good for the one out in my neck of the woods!! Great find!


----------

